# Calling bears



## arrowslinger (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried calling in bears? I will be trying this in Montana this fall.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Called two bears many years ago in Ontario where I was guiding. I used a cottontail distress just like i was calling a coyote. I called near beaver creeks that I knew had bears in the area. I did see Randy Anderson calling them in Arizona using a distressed cub bawl.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It only works in the winter when you can chop a hole in the ice, then call them to the bait you have sprinkled around the hole and when they bend over to eat the bait you kick them in the icehole!! :lol:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

If you want bears to come to you, you would be better off baiting if you can.

Here in MN I usually have my baits hit for the first time within the first 48 hours. The key is to find where the bears are instead of randomly putting bait here and there.

Another option would be to use a honey burn. Once again, this is effective if you get into a valley or drainage that you know has bears in it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If it helps with responses I think arrowslinger has about five days to hunt on a self guided trip. Starting with 800 miles to drive, and at minimum a four mile pack in up 2000, to 3000 ft. No time for bait, minimum weight, more than likely a longbow etc. Therefore the question about calling.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> If it helps with responses I think arrowslinger has about five days to hunt on a self guided trip. Starting with 800 miles to drive, and at minimum a four mile pack in up 2000, to 3000 ft. No time for bait, minimum weight, more than likely a longbow etc. Therefore the question about calling.


First off, a longbow is a good choice because a bear called in is not going to stand there allowing one to fiddle fart with a realease and lining up sight pins. A quick instinctive shot most likely would be required.

Second, stick to waterways. Beaver ponds or river/creeks. Look for areas within these drainages with lots of berries. Find high bush cranberries if possible. These little fruits are a favorite in early to mid Sep. Find bear scat if possible to find out what else they are feeding on. Beaver is also a prefered food source.

Third, look for trails, bears DO make and use trails. Look for marking trees. They will not be obvious most of the time but you will find the hair in the bark along with subtle claw marks. Also look for bedding areas.

You have to find where they are to have any chance with a call.

Although I'm a big fan of Magnus 2 blade with my longbow, you may want to consider a Wensel Woodsman or Magnus Snuffer. Bears are notorious for not leaving much blood due to hair and fat. Hunting over bait, I have a contolled 5-10 yard shot and get by using a 2 blade. I have never had a bear go more than 30 yards after being shot. Of all species I have killed, black bears go down the quickest. In your situation, you do not know what distance of a shot you might get, or even angle. By using a 3 blade you might give yourself a little extra insurance.

I myself love bear hunting. Though I have no experience with a call, I have killed several MN bears on my own by baiting. These animals will get into your blood. If ever interested in coming to MN for bears, just pm me. I can get you pointed in the right direction.

Best of luck this fall, I hope you get a chocolate!


----------

